# 12/15... Another PERSONAL BEST PIG TROUT!!



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I got a call from Capt John Havens Thursday saying he has been on some bigs and to come down and get in on some of the action with him. So my schedule just happened to get "OPEN" to make the trip down to fish w/ Capt. Havens. On this trip I took along a frind of mine David Sheetz who for me is like having "THE BANNANA" with me.. I knew better but it's the holiday season right!

We got to the boat ramp at 7am and I noticed Capt Cody Maddoxs truck and EMPTY trailer already there... John said, "dang, he will be fishing the spot I was going to take you to." I told John no problem go to that spot Cody is a Laguna guy and it wouldn't be a problem. So as we made the bend and BAMM there was Cody's boat anchored up and him and his fishing partner out there and Cody is taking video and his partner is hooked up so we get pretty excited and jump out of the boat and start wading right for them. NOW YOU HAVE TO REALIZE... ITS FOGGY and they don't know Johns boat and Cody is looking our way, as I approach a little closer he throws his arms in the arm as to say WTH do you think you are doing... and I yell over to him, "SETTLE DOWN PODS ITS JODE" and I hear this cracking up and he waves for us to come on over...LIKE I WASNT GOING TO ANYWAY RIGHT!! So I get on over to them and they had been catching some solid fish on top his partner, Peter Landry and a Laguna customer also had already landed a 5 and a half pounder and released her but what was to come was unreal...

Peter was fishing a chartreuse chrome skitterwalk. David had just made it over and John was already on this power wade off in the fog somewhere. Peter casted out and for some reason we all watched this cast and after about 3 pops of the skitterwalk THE WATER ERUPTED AND A PIG TROUT did a complete TARPOON SHOW FOR US.... Knowing this was probably Peters personal best Cody kept him calm as he played the BIG GIRL perfectly to him... landing her she was 9.25 on the BOGA and just a bit over 30inches. SHE WAS A GORGEUOS GATOR TROUT.... I MEAN THICK!!! 

Well th bite slowed tremendously and like always when I am with David my day STUNK but the show I got to witness was just awesome... 

Here is a pic of the BIG GIRL... nice job Peter.

Jode


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Wow nice fish. Jode you should have known better you David just flat out don't catch fish.........


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt..


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Dayum that is a pig alright!! Congrats to the angler who caught her.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That trout is FAT... makes it look short. Great report!


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

That's a beautiful trout Peter, congratulations to you and Capt. Cody.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice trout, they have sure been thick down south the last couple weeks.


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*were you fishing shorelines or out in the bay?*

peace


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

That thing would look great on my wall!! I am assuming that is East matty?? 


That is one big trout!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

What an awesome specimen.....congrats.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Wow....great trout, dang Jode come stand around me while I am fishing seems here lately your a good luck charm lol


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

See you were fishing with some of the best. "Capt. John & Capt. Cody" Nice report Jode.


----------



## hunterb2001 (Apr 23, 2006)

nice trout were did you catch it


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey pods rule number 1 leave the banana's at home lol man that is an awesome fish I think it is only going to get better.Wow is all I can say congratulations on a true trophy Mr.LANDRY MERRY CHRISTMAS LOL


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Heck of a fish, congratulate him for me and tell him to smile.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great trout!


----------



## Capt.Cody (Sep 21, 2006)

Just to set the record straight this fish was weighed on a digital scale and the weight was 9.85lbs.. Great fish, and its only getting better.


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

that's it! i'm getting a new cell phone provider...

cody, i didn't receive a single one of your or peter's calls about these scouting trips!  

congrats peter! :cheers: 

tight lips & tight lines,
kenny


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow Nice Trout, I Would Have Had A Heart Attach, With That One.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Shur is Perdy!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I think David is everyones Bannana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 

Nice Fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

ROFLMAO, I was going to say the same thing RB. I am heading that way right now..... Maybe I can drag race havens lol... I will be incognito today, so no one gets the idea where I be...

Nice fish *Bro*. Shupester, you knew that would be the downfall of your trip and certain non-trophy'ability.

Guess i should check to see if my phone is still working lol.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahhh ya'll can all kiss my *** 

Funny thing is, I am beginning to think it is actually Jode who is the bannana now, seems we all caught some fish, but a certain rod company owner wanted to keep catching flounder??? 

I have to say that when that fish came out of the water it happened in slow motion, it looked alike a bull red trying to fly.

Great fish Peter and it was a joy fishing with all of you guys on Friday.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Poor David....he gets no respect!! LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

That is one nice TROUT!


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Wow>..


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

hey Jode------

what's the deal???? NO picture of the trophy flounder????????? lol

call ya later bro

Capt. Forrest


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

nice job. great report


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

All I know is Capt. Havens has been kind enough to offer me a trip many times and I can't ever seem to be able to get away for what ever the reason. I have fished with Capt. Havens and his technques are quite impressive. If you get a chance to hire this guy out you better take advantage of it, not only will he turn you on to some good fish, but you will also learn a lot about fishing from John as well.

Oh by the way nice freakin trout!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fat Pig! Way to go!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

FishingFrank said:


> All I know is Capt. Havens has been kind enough to offer me a trip many times and I can't ever seem to be able to get away for what ever the reason. I have fished with Capt. Havens and his technques are quite impressive. If you get a chance to hire this guy out you better take advantage of it, not only will he turn you on to some good fish, but you will also learn a lot about fishing from John as well.
> 
> Oh by the way nice freakin trout!!!!!!


I didn´t know that he was guiding.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

FishingFrank said:


> All I know is Capt. Havens has been kind enough to offer me a trip many times and I can't ever seem to be able to get away for what ever the reason. I have fished with Capt. Havens and his technques are quite impressive. If you get a chance to hire this guy out you better take advantage of it, not only will he turn you on to some good fish, but you will also learn a lot about fishing from John as well.
> 
> Oh by the way nice freakin trout!!!!!!


All I know is that you shouldn't have gone hunting....


----------

